# Kore | Kingdom of Harmony | OOC



## doghead (Aug 4, 2003)

*BACKGROUND*

This is a collection of the background material from the old thread, edited and re-posted here for convieniece. I will update all background info here.

| story | 

Things have not been peaceful in the Kingdom recently. For years, the Houses struggled amoung themselves for power and influence. Alliances and allegiances shifted and changed rapidly. Disputes were common and often hit flashpoint. The Orcs came out of the mountains. Some whispered of a pact. More lives were lost and more land laid bare until a peace was brokered. A weary calm settled over the kingdom as the Houses licked their wounds (and prepared for next time).

But it was not all bad for House Oe. In return for its steadfast support of the Warlord, the lands of Karatsu were granted to the House. Although a relatively insignificant and poor district, a gift of land is a great honour in the Kingdom. However, for a small House like House Oe, it is also very dangerous one. Sending too many soldiers would weaken the House proper. Sending too few and failing to manage the land would be a loss of face. So, after spending the whole day in discussion with his most trusted advisers, Lord Oe commanded three detachments, 22 soldiers, to be prepared by dawn and summond the young Lord Ari to take them to Karatsu. Lord Ari's objective will be to secure control of the castle and lands and manage them until Lord Oe can organise a permanent force. The timeframe is about six months to year.

House Oe is located far from the capitol in the lands of the south. It is a relative old and honourable House, but a small provincial one all the same. Lord Oe is a traditionalist, not only espousing the virtues of service and moderation, but practicing them as well. He is widely respected and trusted by the people of Oe for his dedication to the land and its people. He rarely travels North.

*KORE - THE KINGDOM OF HARMONY*

| religion - a rough history |

The original beliefs of the people of the Kingdom of Harmony were animalistic and occult. The fates of man were controlled by the the powers of nature and the spirits of the animals and the dead. Fickle, capricious and sometimes malicious, these forces had to be appeased through offerings and worship. 

However, centuries ago, the concept of heaven was brought to the Kingdom from the Middle Kingdom and the southern lands. Heaven was placed above all else, and through piety and purity, man could achieve enlightenment and assension to divinity.

The spirits of the ancestors became the intermediarys between man and the incomprehensable and indifferent forces of harmony that were heaven. Over time, numerous different variations of the original teachings developed, each with their own perspective and emphasis. 

| religion - a rough guide |

The Godhead created everything, is everything. So the wise know.

The nature of the Godhead is divided into 9 Aspects (ie: the Domains). Each Aspect is represented by a single kanji character. Thoughout the Kingdom, there are hundreds of sects each emphasising two or three different Aspects of the Godhead as the principle means to purity. Each church uses the relevent characters as their symbols of power.

Note: While the Aspects of Evil, Chaos, Death and Magic are considered to be intergral elements of the Godhead, the teaching of them is not permitted or, as in the case of Magic, frowned upon, in the Kingdom of Harmony. Study of these Aspects is undertaken but only under the Emperor's control. This is not common knowledge.

Sects incorporating the Aspect of War and/or that of Law are traditionally the most well supported by the Houses of the Kingdom, their principle teachings neatly coinciding with the interests of the Houses and Shogunate - legitimacy and power. The School of War and Law is one of the most powerful Schools in the Kingdom, being the official School of a number of Houses.

| religion - the school of War and Stength |

While not politically well supported, the School of War and Strength is one of the most widespread, having gained an extensive following amoung the soldiers of the Houses. The School of War and Stength has small temples across the country. The school is very careful to limit its attention to the concerns of the individual warrior, deliberately avoiding getting involved at a political level. This policy has allowed it to coexist harmoniously alongside whatever School is officially supported by the Lord of the district.

House Oe, while officially supporting another Church, has always treated all Schools with great respect, but this one in particular, recognising its importance to its warriors. Indeed, House Oe is rather unusual in that there are a number of different Schools represented in its District.

| currency |

The coins of the Kingdom are small flat rectangles.
EP = Gold piece
PP = Silver piece
GP = Iron piece
SP = Tin piece
CP = Copper piece

| samurai clothing |

A summary of material from here. 

_As may be expected, the basic clothing item in a samurai's 'everyday' wardrobe was the kimono, which for men normally consisted of an outer and inner layer. Heavier kimonos were worn in the winter, while lighter examples (those made of finer silk, for instance) were worn in the summer.

Beneath the kimono, a loincloth (fundoshi) was worn[.]

Footwear generally consisted of sandals (waraji) and wooden clogs (geta). Sandals were made from various sorts of material, including straw, hemp, and cotton thread. Clogs were generally associated with the lower classes ... though samurai wore them from time to time. 

For rainy days, samurai, like everyone else, wore raincoats made out of straw (kappa) and availed themselves of folding umbrellas ...

Between the 12th and 17th Century, the hitatare style of dress was popular. Unlike the common kimono, hitatare was a two-piece costume, though comparably flowing and ample (Yoroi hitatarewas a snugger version for use under armor). This costume, for a possible frame of reference, is what most of the samurai wear in Japanese movies set prior to the Edo Period (the oft-mentioned Kagemusha, Ran, Throne of Blood, Heaven and Earth, ect…). Generally worn when in some 'official' capacity, the hitatare were normally adorned with the crest (or mon) of their immediate family or clan, or, in the case of relatives or direct retainers of the lord, the crest of the daimyô or shugo._

Some images can be found here:
Samurai Family Crests (Mon)
Samurai Banners

| others |

There are a number of other races in the Kingdom. The most common are Kobalds. Orcs. Ogres. Giants. I will post some more background on these later.

Orks - The Orks came to the Kingdom centuries ago, swept from their own lands by the Horde. Side by side with the warriors of the Kingdom, they stood, fought and died on the shores of the Kingdom keeping it free from the Horde. In return, they were granted the right to live in the mountains of the Kingdom. The relationship between the men and the orks of the Kingdom has never been one of outright war. But orks are a fractious and aggressive race, and the relationship has never been an easy one. Most recently, conflict erupted between several Daimyo and a number the tribes. Once again the teahouses were filled with talk about a plot by the 17 tribes to overthrow the Kingdom. But there has always been such talk to a greater or lesser degree. No evidence of such a plan was, or has ever been, brought to light. Eventually, about a year ago, with the Emperor's intervention, peace of a sorts was restored.

Wild animals are plentiful. Crows. Foxes. Wolves. Tigers. Bears. etc.

Deamons are the great enemy - defilers of the land and spirit. But they exist only in legends and the tales mothers tell their children to frighten them.

*KARATSU*

| geography |

Karatsu is located some 50 miles west of Castle Oe. Although located on the north western tip of the island, it is of limited strategic value. High hills and mountains effectively circle the town to the south and east. The major trade routes run to the southeast of these. During winter, there are only a couple of ways into the district that are always open. The many small islands that lie off the coast around the town make the approach to the harbour quite difficult for larger vessels in anything other than clear conditions. The harbour at Oe is a far safer and more popular destination.

The plains surrounding the town are quite small, raising into low hills just miles from the town. The villages of the district are scattered in and amoung the maze of hills and valleys that make up most of the district. Forests cover a lot of the land.

| industry |

The principle activities of the area are farming, fishing, timber and ceramics.

| orks |

One of the original 17 tribes of Orks settled in the mountains in the southeast of Karatsu. Ogres and a few giants are known to have lived in the district, however, little is known of their activities over the last few decades. There has never been a great deal of communication between the lands of Karatsu and Oe. There has been even less since House Sase took control of the district.

Edit: 20 Aug 2003 | samurai clothing added.


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2003)

The IC thread is up. It is designed to give you some insight into the ways of the Kingdom.

Feel free to get to know each other here (on this thread) as a group. This will account for you journey to Karatsu. Its about 50 miles.

When you are ready to go. Present yourself at the Gates of Karatsu castle in the IC thread.

I will get the Rogue Gallery thread up soon.


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2003)

*Some IC notes.*

Use talking marks - " for example" - for conversation and _italics_ for thoughts.

Short OOC notes in the IC thread to indicate the relevent skills, feats, bonuses etc you character has when trying to attempt something are fine. Actually, they would be good.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 4, 2003)

As Kaijia saddles his horse and double checks his pack to be sure that he's brought everything, he looks at his companions. He sees two hard men; the one who brought him the contract, Tharl, he has learned is a cleric of war and strength: not a man to trifle with. And Chen, the other man, looks just as dangerous, clearly far stronger then Kaijia himself, and bristling with blades. This one intrigues Kaijia particularly, he's heard that he's from the Middle Kingdoms. _Does Chen knows of Elves?_ he wonders. None the less, Kaijia keeps the hood on his cloak up, so his ears are hidden. He'll maintain this behavior at least until they've left this human town. Perhaps longer. He glances in his pack once more and places a hand on his precious spellbook. _How long until they know about that?_ He shakes his head; hopefully a long time if they're anything like the rest of the humans he's met. _But these men must be different, right? They will be standing by me in the fight against the Orks. That's something. Then again, men are men. Even if these two seem trustworthy, there's no need to be testing unknown waters._ Silently, Kaijia checks the fletch on his arrows that rest in his quiver on his left hip, mounts his horse, and follows Tharl's lead.

OOC: Kaijia's prepared the following spells, although he hopes not to use them in the presence of human's- Ghost Sound x2, Mage Hand x2, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Feather Fall


----------



## Sam (Aug 5, 2003)

Tharl's Prepared Spells:

0 Level:
Create Water
Light
Read Magic
Resistance

1st Level:
Bless
Detect Evil
Divine Favor
Magic Weapon*

2nd Level:
Calm Emotions
Hold Person
Spiritual Weapon*

_* - Domain Spell_


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Guys

Sorry about the absence. I had a GM drop out on a game I was in. I know how frustrating it is. 

I don't know what the story was, but I have been unable to connect to ENworld since I posted the new threads last Monday. I tried daily, and from three different computers. Hopefully the problem won't continue.

I only have a few minutes (This is my morning check in. It usually only took a minute.) but I will try and pick up the pieces this evening (assuming I can get back).


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool  I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Avatar. So was I. 

Gotta dash. Later.


----------



## DarkElf109 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good to have ya back, doghead. I would hate to see this game die...looks great so far. Anyway, you need anything and can't get to ENWorld, my e-mail's 109rattler@cox.net . Just e-mail me and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Just been trying to  catch up. You have left me a long way back in the dust, I was really pleased to find. I am going to have to hump it to get up to speed.

Give me a mo' to get my thoughts in order.

one happy head of a dog.


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2003)

I adjusted the distance from Castle Oe to Karatsu a bit - from "50 miles as the crow flies" to "50 miles of road". Still, a very long days ride.

I also move Karatsu back to the west of Oe.  

I've updated the background.


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2003)

> Kaijia nods his understanding of these orders, unsure of what to say.




Ahh ... bu@@er. I think that I have done it again.

Way back when I used to DM IRL, I got told I tend to keep my cards a little too close to my chest, rather leaving the players in the dark. I had hoped that I had avoided this this time, but its looks like I haven't.

If that's the case, then  .... ur, sorry. 

Well, now would seem to be the time to ask something I had planned to ask after the Prologue was finished: Hows it going?

Feel free to be honest. What doesn't kill me makes me better, right? _doghead goes and collects his helmet and bandaides_

OK, ready.


----------



## Sam (Aug 16, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Well, now would seem to be the time to ask something I had planned to ask after the Prologue was finished: Hows it going?
> *



I'm having fun.  Seems to be starting off a bit slow, but that's ok.  Just want to make sure that everyone stays interested.

The background is detailed and interesting.  I like the tone.

No complaints here.  I think you're doing a good job. 

You can put away the helmet now.


----------



## DarkElf109 (Aug 16, 2003)

So far, for me, anyway, it's going great. The background is outstanding, and the diverse characters we have is making this a wonderful experience. Seeing as how Tharl is really the party leader here, it's not too strange that Kaijia and Chen aren't really saying much, so don't beat yourself up...or worry that we will


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2003)

OK! I might just keep the helmet on til Avatar has had his say but thanks guys (in the non-gender-specific sense). I'm happy that you are happy.

There was one one other things I had planned to do. Some time ago, when I started putting the game setting together, I asked the following in the Plots and Places forum:



> If you were a player, what would you be hoping for?




I got this responce:



> Is this not a question to ask the players first?




A good point, I thought. So I am going to do just that. 

Could you email (don't post it in the IC thread) me an *In Character* responce to the question: 

*What are you hoping for, and what do you fear might happen?*

Set it at some time during the night after the meeting with Chief Retainer Nagahama and Guard Captain Sugimoto. It need only be brief, but feel free to wax lyrical if you wish.

Email: doghead206 canbereachedat netscape dot net


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 16, 2003)

No need for the helmet.   I'm enjoying. I just didn't know exactly what Kaijia would say in that situation. He's gotten his orders; that's that. He's just waiting to see what happens next. You don't need to worry I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm leaving in a few hours to move to Cleveland, Ohio from Seattle, Washington. That's a nice long drive and so I may not be able to post for a few days. I'm taking my laptop so if we're lucky enough to find hotel rooms with internet access I'll be sure to post. Otherwise, I guess Kaijia should just sort of run in autopilot. If he's needed to pick a lock or whatever, I'm sure he'll be very accomodating and in case of a fight I guess he'll just try not to die; try kill stuff with his bow. Sorry I won't be around; I'm going to miss this  Anyhow, with any luck I'll find hotels and/or coffee shops with internet access but if not, Kaijia will just try not to die and I'll be sure to get on here Wednesday night or Thursday sometime when we arrive in Ohio. Talk to you then!


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2003)

_doghead puts away his helmet and bandaides_  

Thanks for the the heads up on your trip. Have a good journey and don't sweat getting online to post. If its Thursday, its Thursday.

These are my thoughts on autopilot. The DM will run the character, keeping it as simple as possible. The character will not die as a result of their actions (although they may die as a result of events, but this would be highly unlikely). Basically, I think that the possibility of dying is an intergral element in any action RPG. But it would be highly anti-climatic to have come back to find your character gone.

What do you think everyone?


----------



## DarkElf109 (Aug 17, 2003)

Nicest DM I've ever met  Anyway, Avatar, if you get on, good luck in your new home!


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. I will allow characters to die. But there are good deaths and bad deaths. When a character is played out to the bitter end - thats a good death.

One of my favourite deaths was in a Deadlands game. I played a gunslinger, the silent noble type. He was in a hand to hand melee. Another member of the party, a flamethrower weilding lunatic _burn them all and let god sort them out_ Priest decided to flame the whole group of us. His defence, _those of pure heart shall be spared the fires of hell_, didn't cut it my character thought. So he silently swore that there would be a showdown when the adventure was done.

So emerging at last, having defeated whatever it was we were fighting, my character called his out. OOC the rest of the group were rather surprised but once they learnt of the promise the gunfighter had made to himself, everyone jumped back IC and we got on with it.

The gunfighter put everthing into it, and he was fast. He emptied the pistol, hitting the Priest 5 times before the Priest had even had a chance to raise his weapon. But the Priest survived, and then pulled the trigger. Triple double whammy damage and ... well, the Priest's player always did have a spooky luck.

All in all, everyone agreed, a smashing way to finish a great game. And the gunfighter lives on eternally.

Coming back to find your character dead is not a good death.


----------



## doghead (Aug 19, 2003)

> "The sword is the soul of the warrior. If any forget or lose it he will not
> be excused." Tokugawa Ieyasu












The coats that you were given have Lord Ari's mon (crest) on the back and breast (each side) As I understand it, the armour was generally worn over the traditional robes of the samurai, so the coats that you have been given will not be particularly revealing if you are wearing the armour. The banners were carried on the backs of the samurai during battle or on ceremonial occasions. They were rectangular, but mounted with the long side vertical. For game sake it can be attached to a saddle.

I have added some information about clothing in the first post, as well as some links to some images. It all comes from: www.samurai-archives.com. Feel free to poke around there.


----------



## DarkElf109 (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for my lack of posting as of late, guys. School just started, and I had a few neglected projects to finish up. I'll be able to get on regularly, now, so the plot should move along at a good pace


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2003)

Thats OK Darkelf. I have had connection problems myself. But as Avatar should be back soon, I think I will use a "magic of television" post to move things to the next chapter.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm pretty much settled in now  Still haven't got an internet connection in my apartment, but I should be able to get on at school and I'm getting my connection setup at home as soon as possible, so while I may not be on as much as I was this summer (since I had a job where I sat with a computer 10 hours a day  ) I should be on plenty. This game's fun so far. I'm intrigued to see where it goes.


----------



## doghead (Aug 25, 2003)

A quick question. 

Are you waiting for me or am I waiting for you?

After an open question or comment, I wait until everyone has posted up (even if it is a non commital grunt) so that I know we are all on the same page. This helps me move the game along more smoothly.

Just wondering.

the kore of the dog


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm ready whenever you are, DH, unless one of the others says something to me that warrants a response.


----------



## doghead (Aug 26, 2003)

Sam, I just realised your character isn't in the rogues gallery. If possible, could you post it in statblock  format. You can add more if you wish.

(something like this)

*Nuri, male human Mnk3:* CR 3; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 3d8; hp 17; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 40 ft.; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 Wis); Attack +2 melee, or +2 monk, or +5 ranged; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +5; AL NE; Str 10 (+0), Dex 17 (+3), Con 10 (+0), Int 14 (+2), Wis 15 (+2), Cha 11 (+0).

Languages Spoken: Japanese, Mandarin, Giant.

Skills and feats: Balance +9 (+6 Rank), Hide +3, Intimidate +2 (+2 Rank), Listen +8 (+6 Rank), Move silently +8 (+5 Rank), Speak language +2 (+2 Rank), Spellcraft +5 (+3 Rank), Spot +2 , Swim +6 (+6 Rank), Tumble +9 (+6 Rank); [Deflect arrows], Expertise, Improved initiative, [Improved unarmed strike], [Stunning fist], Two-weapon fighting.

Possessions: Weapons, Armour, Carried,  Backpack (stuff), Mount (stuff).

Description:

Background:

Also, I didn't receive a _Hopes and Fears_ response. Did you send one?


----------



## doghead (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually, has anyone seen Sam around?

_now to see what this quick reply looks like_


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm here.  Just been wrapped up.  I'll move the character over to the Rogue's Gallery this evening.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2003)

Double Post.  First time it's happened to me.  Coincides with the new boards. Hmmm...


----------



## Sam (Aug 28, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Sam, I just realised your character isn't in the rogues gallery. If possible, could you post it in statblock format. You can add more if you wish.
> _...Snip..._
> Also, I didn't receive a _Hopes and Fears_ response. Did you send one?




Looked for the Character thread in the Rogues Gallery, didn't see it.  Could you post the link?

Going to be away this weekend (my wife & I are going to ShoreCon [our first con!]), be back monday.  I'll send you the Hopes & Fears when I return.


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2003)

Sam, If you click on "head dog" in my sig, it will take you to the rogues gallery thread. 

Have a good weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## doghead (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey all. Just a heads up.

I am going to be gone from the 15th of September to the end of the month. I'll be cruising the Barrier reef on a 35' cat, so no internet access.

If we can finish this encounter before I go, I'll deposit you in an inn to chat amoung yourselves (should you wish to).

Sam, could you get your character up in the RG thread. I would like to clear away the old thread.

the dead of the hog


----------



## doghead (Sep 6, 2003)

OK. Sorry about the delay. Computer probs, login probs.

Thanks for getting Tharl up Sam.

I pushed things on quite a few rounds. If you object to anything, let me know. Otherwise, feel free to get IC.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

I have been tempted to change the game to v3.5. Mostly because all the new stuff comming out will be v3.5. I haven't done any significant analysis of how this will affect the characters. If you don't like the changes that it would entail to your character, I think it would be possible to leave them v3.0 while shifting the rules to v3.5.

Anyway, just a thought. Let me know what you think. We will need to decide either way before I leave (the 14th).

A html version of the SDR can be found *here.*


----------



## Avatar_V (Sep 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I have been tempted to change the game to v3.5. Mostly because all the new stuff comming out will be v3.5. I haven't done any significant analysis of how this will affect the characters. If you don't like the changes that it would entail to your character, I think it would be possible to leave them v3.0 while shifting the rules to v3.5.
> 
> Antway, just a thought. Let me know what you think. We will need to decide either way before I leave (the 14th)




3.5 sounds good to me. I really like the changes, so I'm all for it. Either way's fine, though. Whatever you think's best, DH


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2003)

I really like the changes that I have noticed as well. Particularly the new ranger. Gotta try me one of those. 

_Maybe on these guys ..._


----------



## Sam (Sep 13, 2003)

Avatar_V said:
			
		

> 3.5 sounds good to me. I really like the changes, so I'm all for it. Either way's fine, though. Whatever you think's best, DH




I agree.  Either way you want to go is fine with me.  

Have a good trip DH!


----------



## Sam (Sep 13, 2003)

Just realized something.  In the pantheon, is the School of War & Strength devoted to one aspect/deity that (for lack of a better term) is the ood of War & Strength, or does it worship the aspects of War and of Strenght (2 different gods/aspects)?


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2003)

*Kore | Religion.*



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Just realized something.  In the pantheon, is the School of War & Strength devoted to one aspect/deity that (for lack of a better term) is the ood of War & Strength, or does it worship the aspects of War and of Strenght (2 different gods/aspects)?




Good question*. Quick answer: I don't know exactly. 

My original thinking was along the lines of the latter. The aspects are not so much Gods, but facets of the force underpinning the universe. (For simplicity they are the same as the Dominions in the official setting.) Each of these represents a different path or channel to the underlying force of the universe. There are no deities as understood in western reglion (except perhaps the Emperor - although I haven't decided exactly what his role is. For the moment you can consider him to be the symbolic center of spiritual power, to which all the Churches' owe their allegence.).

Traditionally, the schools have combined two aspects which they believe to have significant synergy. For example, amoung the farmers, the most widely supported churches are the School of Air and Luck (for the beginning of the growing season and times of bad weather) and Earth and Law (the whole system of agriculture is based upon extensive irrigation works and harmonious co-operation).

The 3.5 SRD seems to suggest that a Cleric is required to have a deity. 



			
				SRD v3.5 said:
			
		

> Alignment: A cleric's alignment must be within one step of his deity's (that is, it may be one step away on either the lawful-chaotic axis or the good-evil axis, but not both). A cleric may not be neutral unless his deity's alignment is also neutral.




In Kore, you are not. Nor are their any alignment restrictions, even where the Domain is "aligned": ie Chaos Domain. It is your actions that count. (Why would a character wish to live by a philosophy centered around a aspect that goes against their beliefs? Should such a situation arise, it would, and should, create great internal conflict for the character.)

OK. So thats my thinking at the mo'. Let me know if it poses any problems.

*Actually, a great question. I really need to get some more of the background specifics sorted. Keep them comming.


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2003)

OK. It looks like we are going v3.5.

There are some changes (ie: new skills). Feel free to  tinker a little with your character if you want, just so long as you stay true to your original background. You don't have to convert 1 for 1.


----------



## DarkElf109 (Sep 13, 2003)

This works out well for me, mainly because I made my char with the 3.5 rules =P The fighter really hasn't changed much, so I thought it wouldn't be a problem. Guess it all worked out for the best. =P


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2003)

DarkElf109 said:
			
		

> This works out well for me, mainly because I made my char with the 3.5 rules =P The fighter really hasn't changed much, so I thought it wouldn't be a problem. Guess it all worked out for the best. =P



 Ah. I didn't notice. My skills as a rules master have been shown up for what they are. Well under developed. Anyway, rules schmules. Hopefully the storytelling makes up for it.


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2003)

OK. This will be it for me til October 1st.

So we are going v3.5, updated characters to be posted in RG thread (to keep the tread neat, just replace your old one).

Two weeks should give you plenty of time to post up a nice descriptive ... er, description of your actions in the IC thread (Being descriptive really does help me to understand what you want to do.)

See you next month.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey all.

I am thinking about pulling the plug on this one. There are a number of reasons, life, work, motivation, that kind of stuff. Given that there hasn't been any activity since I left, I'm kind of assuming no one will mind terribly.

Could you all post up one last time to this thread just so that I know that you have all seen this?

Cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## DarkElf109 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah, that's what it looks like from this end too, DH. Sorry to see it end, thoguh =/


----------



## Sam (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm sorry to see it end.  I hadn't posted anything because you were away.  

That said, I totally understand when real life comes in and throws your disposable time out the window.

Thanks for stepping up and starting this.  Maybe one day you can continue it.


----------

